# 2010 progress pics!!! .....plus your 2011 LENGTH predictions



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 29, 2010)

*as many of us know..... IT HAS BEEN A LONG YEAR!

i hope 2010 has delivered each and every one of you (& your families') BLESSINGS 

as we increase prosperity, health, and happiness in 2011!!!!!

YES LADIES.... it's almost here


so  ROLL CALL!!!  
show us your hard work and progress pics..... & any changes in
(length, color, natural to relaxed, BIG CHOP, etc.) from 2010!


AND YES:  what are you 2011 length predictions..... 
what length goal will you hit???
*​


----------



## Janet' (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread! I bumped up the 2009-2010 several days ago because it was so inspirational! I'll be back to post my pics!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

Totally subbing to this one. I feel some great pics coming from everyone in the near future!


----------



## petitmaui (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm currently at BSL now and by March 2011 I will be at my Goal of MBL. ( will post pics later)


----------



## dlewis (Nov 29, 2010)

Jan






Sept

My hair is shorter BUT THICKER now.  

2011, I see myself maintaining this length or maybe going shorter.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 29, 2010)

DLEWIS!!!! you cant start the thread off with that  gorgeous hair and expect folks to post their EL's and NL's 

J/K ladies, I cant wait to see your progress, I feel like mine hasnt moved, so give me some inspiration ladies


----------



## dlewis (Nov 29, 2010)

NaturalDetroit said:


> DLEWIS!!!! you cant start the thread off with that  gorgeous hair and expect folks to post their EL's and NL's
> 
> J/K ladies, I cant wait to see your progress, I feel like mine hasnt moved, so give me some inspiration ladies


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 29, 2010)

December 2009






October 2010






I measured it and it was exactly 6" from SL to APL for me. I'm hoping for MBL at the end of 2011.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 29, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> December 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job!!


----------



## LushLox (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful work Topnotch - stunning progress!


----------



## Ese88 (Nov 29, 2010)

topsnotch, your hais is gorgeous & thick


----------



## halee_J (Nov 29, 2010)

*September 2009:*







*September 2010:*






I'm hoping to be APL by this time next year.


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 29, 2010)

Placeholder...... Beautiful progress ladies!


----------



## Carisa (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont have updates yet but i will return in jan or feb- as far as predictions i predict that i will reach full apl between jan-march (if i havent already, its been in braids 2mths), bsl between may-july,and mbl between august-october


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 29, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 29, 2010)

ooh definetely subscribing. I cant wait to see those pics


----------



## Nixx22jam (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Job ladies! Happy Growing. Its not been a year for me yet but I look forward to it


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow now I'm loving that @KandyCurls, beautiful, healthy and thick hair...


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is my progress from March to early October. I was in the process of flat-ironing 11 months of 4b new growth, so please excuse the scragglies! I wasn't done yet.  I had my hair relaxed last week and got a slight trim so my ends are now even. I'm about 1.5 inches from APL!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 29, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> December 2009
> 
> I measured it and it was exactly 6" from SL to APL for me. I'm hoping for MBL at the end of 2011.



 to you TopNotch on reaching APL! That is a BEAST for many women!!!! Go You!!



KandyCurls said:


> 2011: WAIST LENGTH!
> 
> ETA: I have a 4A hair type.



KandyCurls- GREAT growth!!!! We'll be cheering each other on in the Waist Length 2011 Challenge.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 29, 2010)

January 2010





November 2010





Hoping to reach APL stretched in 2011. Oh, and I'm a redhead now. 

Great thread, btw!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was waitng for this thread, great progress ladies

KandyCurls and EllePixie I love both of ya'lls colours 
Bouncin&Behavin - hopefully you can .5(+) in december 

I straitened my hair the other day I should get a pic in


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats to all the ladies here.  Y'all have amazing progress pics.


----------



## Freespirit02 (Nov 29, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW..I've never seen someone look so pretty with their BC


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone here.  Dlewis, I remember the chair, what beautiful progress.  Keep growing everyone.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 29, 2010)

My 3 year natural anniversary is December 6. I don't like creating threads to show off my hair, so thanks for doing this 

Unfortunately I don't have pics from December '09. My laptop's backlight went out, so instead of getting it fixed I bought another laptop  All of my files were on it. Sad face...

Here is one from May of this year (my stylist flat ironed)






September (just the back section to show I made APL)






...and now (I flat ironed)











I promised over and over again not to flat iron my hair, but I was curious. I'm so glad I did. I thought my hair would be extremely layered. It's not as fine as I thought it would be (judging from September's pic), but surprisingly thick 

Hoping for BSL and maybe MBL. I'm 5'2, so that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## diadall (Nov 29, 2010)

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> Here is my progress from March to early October. I was in the process of flat-ironing 11 months of 4b new growth, so please excuse the scragglies! I wasn't done yet.  I had my hair relaxed last week and got a slight trim so my ends are now even. I'm about 1.5 inches from APL!!!!


 

That's not APL?


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2010)

These progress pics made me realize that I need to put the scissors down.  Looking at my pics from feb to now I barely see anything but that my bangs went from my lips to my shoulders.  2011 is will be my year.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 29, 2010)

loveurself84 said:


> WOW..I've never seen someone look so pretty with their BC



Aw thank you!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> My 3 year natural anniversary is December 6. I don't like creating threads to show off my hair, so thanks for doing this
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have pics from December '09. My laptop's backlight went out, so instead of getting it fixed I bought another laptop  All of my files were on it. Sad face...
> 
> ...



Your hair is so pretty and thick.


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 29, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 29, 2010)

KandyCurls said:


> Hard to tell from the angle, but it looks a lot less than 1 1/2 inches.


 
She did mention that she had a trim so maybe that's why she said she had about 1.5" to APL. :scratchch


----------



## Sianna (Nov 29, 2010)

Ugh! All this gorgeous HAIR!!! 

I'm not not jealous! Totally not jealous at all!  

I guess I'll post a picture next year. Hopefully by then I'll have some _real_ progress to show off.


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 29, 2010)

BC 3/25/10:






November 2010:

































hope thats not 2 many pics!!

& i plan on making SL & APL(hopefully) in 2011


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 29, 2010)

First day of bc vs. now. 

Hoping to hit SL by May 2011 and APL by Dec. 2011.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 29, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Your hair is so pretty and thick.



Thanks! I just showed my mom, and she's flipping out right now. She was one of the people who vehemently rejected my decision to go natural.

She even told me I looked like a little boy 

This is where I came from (thank goodness I saved some pics to my Fotki)


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 29, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> BC 3/25/10:
> hope thats not 2 many pics!!... i plan on making SL & APL(hopefully) in 2011


 
I LOOOOOVE your curls. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Eclass215 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so I just got a 2 inch trim  But my hair grows in so uneven, it was necessary. Even though the second pic is before the trim, but this was just to show the progress I made - I was proud 

The first pic is from December 2009

The second pic is from September 2010

So now it's shorter....but it's even again. 

So 2011 - I'm looking for MBL!!!

ETA - I almost didn't even post any pics because it didn't compare to you all - these ladies in here have some REAL progress!!!  Good job!!!  I'll be looking to you all for tips


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good ladies. now I really want to flatiron and see where I am at, but I am gonna hold out until December so I can post my progress thread at the same time. My goal was APL for this year, did I make it?


----------



## Chriselle83 (Nov 29, 2010)

Place holder!!! Note to self... take progress pic!


----------



## crystal beach (Nov 29, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> December 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
simply beautiful!!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Nov 29, 2010)

I love progress pics!  I'm subscribing


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 29, 2010)

subscribing... I'll definately be back with progress pics in december.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Nov 29, 2010)

BC October 2009 to 1 Year October 2010












Twist Out




More pics in Fotki


----------



## Janet' (Nov 29, 2010)

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> Here is my progress from March to early October. I was in the process of flat-ironing 11 months of 4b new growth, so please excuse the scragglies! I wasn't done yet.  I had my hair relaxed last week and got a slight trim so my ends are now even. I'm about 1.5 inches from APL!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be APL by this time next year.



Wonderful Bouncin&Behavin!!



EllePixie said:


> January 2010
> Hoping to reach APL stretched in 2011. Oh, and I'm a redhead now. :)
> 
> Great thread, btw![/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 29, 2010)

FIRST:Feb 2009





SECOND:Nov 2010





*Sorry about the different sizes *

I haven't used a flatiron, so I dont know my full length. I also did transitioning about a year and trimmed my ends over a 9 month period(to get rid of the relaxed ends) then did a minichop around July. I think my hair would have been grazing APL. *BUT quality over length!*

APL & BEYOND 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome Progress Ladies


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Nov 29, 2010)

diadall said:


> That's not APL?


 
I wasn't sure if I could claim it....but if you insist! LOL!! I asked my DH (like he knows anything) and he said it was close, but not just yet. I only dusted my ends. No more trims for me!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^ Yes you are APL and you've had excellent growth!

Congrats!!


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 29, 2010)

.....


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 29, 2010)

Started: Last relaxer and cut 10/2009 EL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











BC June 2010 9 months after transitioning





Now 11/2010 All natural grazing SL





My 2011 aim is to be APL by August working my way to possibly BSL by Dec 2011/Jan 2012


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is my one year progress pics(the thumbnails are small so just click to enlarge)...and my prediction for next year is full BSL/grazing MBL. 

Edited to change the May pic and add prediction...


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 29, 2010)

KenyaDoll said:


> Here is my one year progress pics(the thumbnails are small so just click to enlarge)...and my prediction for next year is full BSL/grazing MBL.
> 
> Edited to change the May pic and add prediction...



Wow, your hair thickened up really good, in the last pic.


----------



## janda (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are my pictures:

June 2010





September 2010






November 2010


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 29, 2010)

These progress pics are AWESOME!! 

Keep 'em coming ladies! I love this time of year, lots of hair porn!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 29, 2010)

Saving my spot.


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Nov 29, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> hope thats not 2 many pics!!
> 
> & i plan on making SL & APL(hopefully) in 2011




I literally want to rip out your hair and paste it onto my own, i know that sound strange ... but its how i feel, don't judge me... ....


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Nov 29, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> December 2009
> 
> 
> 
> I measured it and it was exactly 6" from SL to APL for me. I'm hoping for MBL at the end of 2011.



That Bob is AMAZING ! , CONGRATS on your growth


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow everyone has made beautiful progress!!!!! November 11 was my 1st Nappiversary so here are my photos from then! The 1st pic is a puff comparison... 2nd pic is twist comparison... and the last one is just a length check!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Subcribing.... Ill be back in dec when I do my six month length check.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ms.London (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump It Up!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 30, 2010)

What amazing progress everyone has made!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 30, 2010)

@ dontspeakdefeat

OMG YOU'RE IN DOUGLASVILLE?! Really?!
I probably see you allllll the time, LMBO


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 30, 2010)

August 2009 ,,,. I went from full APL back to NL/EL







August 2010-,


Went from NL/EL as of today I am at the top of APL. I will post the last one Dec.21,2010 (my last touch up for 2010)

I only touch up four times a year.

By 12-31-2011- I will be full BSL  very excited.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome progress...you retained alot of growth from june to nov!!!



Readyone said:


> Started: Last relaxer and cut 10/2009 EL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 30, 2010)

Subbing!!!  I will be back in Dec with my updates.  Hopefully I will be pass APL (I've been there for a whole year due to unnecessary trims ).


----------



## beauti (Nov 30, 2010)

*wow!!! amazing progress everyone!!!! *


----------



## pattyr5 (Nov 30, 2010)

I couldn't find a pic from January  2010 but I found August 2009  and Novemeber 2010.   In 2011, I am hoping to be full, thick and healthy MBL ...That might be a little too ambitious but what the heck!!


----------



## cocoma (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG!  All of this growth is amazing.  I don't feel like I have grown at all!  congratulations to everyone and I WILL BE BACK!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful growth to everyone so far!!!! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry about the big arse pics ya'll but it was that or the link..I guess some of us don't like links. But since steaming my coilies are happier than before! And I have upped the ceramide usage also. HHG ALL!!
ETA: BTW ignore the dates b/c the first three were actually the same day (camera date was off). And I will try to take consistent pics w/ less glaring flash from here out.
3) were taken 11/24/10~~~ 1)bottom right is from around 7/?/10
Since I just trimmed again (totally feeling you ladies on the unecessary trims) I predict that i'll make full apl by Aug. 2011.


----------



## bemajor (Nov 30, 2010)

*post deleted


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 30, 2010)

^^ I love your hair. And it's looks so good on you. You really know how to work with it. Love it!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 30, 2010)

@ NaturalBeauty Been here 5 years!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 30, 2010)

@ dontspeakdefeat
do you have a shop in dville? I'd most definitely come to you!


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 30, 2010)

great progress ladies!! Dlewis I'm always in awe of how fast your hair grows. I don't have any pictures cos I cut my hair from MBL to APL but next year it's on!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 30, 2010)

> =NaturalBeauty @ dontspeakdefeat
> do you have a shop in dville? I'd most definitely come to you!


 sure do send me a pm


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalBoss (Nov 30, 2010)

Subscribing....
I will be back to post my progress in a week or 2.  My 2011 length prediction is WL.....It's a STRETCH goal, but I think I can do it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2010)

Claiming my spot on the front line, watching all the inspiration pics for my own encouragement for next year. I have no progress pics to show at this time seeing that I did a BC earlier this year. I don't consider my SL hair worthy enough to show pics especially after seeing DLewis's gorgeous mane. But I aim to get there soon.


----------



## Imani (Nov 30, 2010)

April 2010 to September 2010. 

I want to make SL by the spring and also even out some of the layering in the back.  I'm aiming to make APL by the end of 2011.

I know a lot of ladies r straightening in Dec to see progress, but i'm waiting til my bday in Feb so I figure I'll just go ahead and post now.


----------



## monie20032007 (Nov 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very pretty hair color, you look good with your natural curls


----------



## monie20032007 (Nov 30, 2010)

deleted...


----------



## monie20032007 (Nov 30, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> BC 3/25/10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your curls are silky and beautiful!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG..... Looking good ladies


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll post my pictures up at the end of December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkandLovely (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job to all the lovely heads of hair in this thread.  I will be relaxing at the end of the month so I'll be back then to post my end of the year results--I hope to be full BSL then.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 30, 2010)

*greedy, evil giggles*
i LOVE these threads!!
more pics, more more more...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 1, 2010)

Not much progress but some. I'm scissor happy so I was cutting to even up my back part prolly about every 3 months.. I can never get crisp progress pics but there good enough!


----------



## kinkylove (Dec 1, 2010)

My progress is in my siggy. I'm going to be MBL in 2011...and hopefully touching WL by the end of that year.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 1, 2010)

great progress ladies! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful pics ladies--great progress.  I will be straightening just before Christmas.  I will post progress pics and predictions at that time.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like this thread hair lab !! People have gone to from sl/nl to bsl etc..Drooling at all this growth..I will post pics when I am out of this sew I have in. That will be mid January..
Bumping for more hair porn!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 1, 2010)

Slow grower checking in!

BC, ceasar - June 2009:






Jan 2010:





Nov 2010:





I believe my low iron levels may be contributing to my slower growth.
I'm hoping the new prenatal I'm taking, which has 100% dv of Iron, will help to counter that.
ETA: My only goal for 2011 is APL. Anything extra will be celebrated and appreciated.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is January 2010 
Here is November 26, 2010 
Back May 09 
Here is the back of November 26, 2010 
Side of Novemember 26, 2010 

I am happy with my progress and hope to reach my goal of mid back before the summer of 2011...crossing fingers.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 1, 2010)

Imani said:


> April 2010 to September 2010.
> 
> I want to make SL by the spring and also even out some of the layering in the back.  I'm aiming to make APL by the end of 2011.
> 
> I know a lot of ladies r straightening in Dec to see progress, but i'm waiting til my bday in Feb so I figure I'll just go ahead and post now.


Your hair looks so pretty!!


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> to you TopNotch on reaching APL! That is a BEAST for many women!!!!



Girl, you are not kidding! I cannot wait for this time next year. Grow on, y'all!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 1, 2010)

November 2009:





November 2010





April 2010:





September 2010:


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 1, 2010)

^^Love your curls!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 1, 2010)

So many great results....I'm so proud of everyone.  We can have long healthy hair!!! 

Keep the pictures coming.... I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm loving all these progress pictures! I'm transitioning and did a mini chop in june so I don't have any progress pics but I loooove these threads! Keem 'em coming ladies!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Wonderful job everyone! Some pretty hair and great progress up in here!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 1, 2010)

hey ladies... in 2011 i wanna be BSL

March 






Now


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 1, 2010)

Love this thread just subscribed, will come back at the end of the month to post mine that is when I will be relaxing.


----------



## diadall (Dec 1, 2010)

^how do you subscribe to a thread?  Sorry to ask here.  

I will make it relevant by saying that I will post my photo in January.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> ^h*ow do you subscribe to a thread?*  Sorry to ask here.
> 
> I will make it relevant by saying that I will post my photo in January.





In the blue bar above the OP, click on the _Thread Tools_ drop-down. Select _Subscribe to this Thread_.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 1, 2010)

diadall said:


> ^how do you subscribe to a thread?  Sorry to ask here.
> 
> I will make it relevant by saying that I will post my photo in January.



Go to the top of the page, click Thread Tools and then click Subscribe.  You can then choose how you want to be notified of new posts.  
HTH.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 2, 2010)

for more pics


----------



## bellesocialite (Dec 2, 2010)

May 2010





November 2010

Sorry for the bra tag, lol.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2010)

Nov 2009







Nov 2010


this time next year I'll be APL.  I measure by pulling a section of hair from right behind the top of my ear, where the handle of my glasses sit


----------



## Janet' (Dec 2, 2010)

Wonderful progress @SimJam and @bellesocialite!!!!


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 2, 2010)

Great progress everyone , I'll be back to post mine in January


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2010)

I just went through this whole thread ... WOW just WOW


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 4, 2010)

2nd BC March 2010




Sept 2010




Oct 2010








Nov 2010 Stretched 








I <3 this thread.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 4, 2010)

SimJam said:


> Nov 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I bet *BSL*


----------



## Ltown (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Nik_Nak (Dec 4, 2010)

So much hair growth!

I had some progress in 2010. My hair was almost above my ears in January and grew about 3 1/2-4 inches and filled out. I'm hoping for full SL by the end of next year.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely progress ladies!!!!


----------



## wenjay (Dec 4, 2010)

great progress ladies, here's mine.  i am hoping for full shoulder length un-stretched for 2011. i am not sure what that is straightened but i hardly wear it straighten anyway


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 5, 2010)

In December 2010, I did not expect to reach BSL, I fully believed that I had reached my terminal length and I was okay with that....as you can see, it kept growing..I stopped going to my stylist, due to my own financial difficulties, and that was the harderst thing ever! But I think Im doing a good job maintaining that swang..*whips that hair*
*December 2009*






*December 2010*






I am: relaxed
In rotation: CON green, ORS creamy aloe, Herbal essence LTR, Qhemet Burdock Root creme, argan oil, porosity control, aphogee 2 min,  silk elements moisturizing treatment, ORS hair mayonnaise, ORS replenshing conditioner, Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol
2011 predictions: Full MBL..maybe waist length????
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

@Afrobuttafly: I definitely see growth and progress! 
@Nik Nak: I think next year, you'll be closing in on APL!
@wenjay: SL unstretched- I think that's BSL or beyond stretched...Lovely hair!
@SuchMagnificence: Terminal "smerminal"- Your hair had other plans, on to WL!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 6, 2010)

January 2010:









December 2010:

















I'm so proud of my hair!!! My 2011 length prediction:  full BSL, grazing MBL.  *going to look back thru thread for inspiration*


----------



## NJoy (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations on all the growth.  I love this thread.  It's like an early Christmas with all this hair porn rolling thru.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Ebony C Princess That is some GREAT growth!!!


----------



## Anew (Dec 6, 2010)

So this time last year I was halfway through my 9 month transition, I had made it a little past APL ETA: I was 4 months post here. I got my hair flat ironed at the salon






In January I got some individual braids and kept those in until March









Since I knew I was about to BC, I stopped "caring" and this was the result, after taking the braids out. I knew I had to chop soon





I got curious...





Pic of newgrowth. I wore it in a low bun until BC time





Day of the BC April 18, 2010





Twists immediately after the BC





Those were in for a month, here is my hair right after taking the twists down





Same day, just done washing





In July I figured I'd get a trim. Well I blew it out before going to the salon and this is what I had to work with





So she got me right. My hair was all chopped up, she cut those nasty ends off and this was the result













Here it is unmanipulated





And now in November





can't wait for my 1 year Natural update


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 6, 2010)

Great pics and growth ladies!

On to 2011...


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree we are all just progressing our butts off. It's so encouraging to see. 
I am about CBL stretched now..I predict APL stretched by Dec 2011. =]


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

Anew said:


> So this time last year I was halfway through my 9 month transition, I had made it a little past APL ETA: I was 4 months post here. I got my hair flat ironed at the salon
> 
> In January I got some individual braids and kept those in until March
> 
> ...



Way to grow!!!!!  on your BC and your progress!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

for the weekend!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 11, 2010)

I love looking at this thread. Shows me how versatile AA hair can truly be!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 16, 2010)

Alright... for the ladies posting their threads this weekend...post your pics here too!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry for those that have to see/read this numerous times because I've posted it in several places. 

ETA: I joined LHCF in 2010 and  didn't have any goals, so I guess I did okay for my first year. I didn't start taking pics until months after joining. 

I have goals for 2011 - BSL with a healthy nape and full  edges (still have a few issues on the right side). I think I'm almost there with my length but the nape area needs  some work. It's nowhere near the length of the rest of my hair. I had a  setback earlier this year due to a stretch gone bad so I also want to  grow hair back in those areas. I'll take MBL in 2011 it happens but doubt I'll be interested in going any length longer than that.





Larger Dec 2010 photo.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2010)

Great Progress Ladies...

(More Pictures)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 16, 2010)

Simply gorgeous! Everybody just growing and showing!

Onward to even greater lengths in 2011!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Sorry for those that have to see/read this numerous times because I've posted it in several places.
> 
> ETA: I joined LHCF in 2010 and  didn't have any goals, so I guess I did okay for my first year. I didn't start taking pics until months after joining.
> 
> ...



Nonsense, we  pictures!!!!


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 18, 2010)

Also posted in APL2010,
December 2009





Today!


----------



## janda (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...



This is spectacular growth!! What's your reggie?


----------



## Toy (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful hair ladies congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 18, 2010)

janda said:


> This is spectacular growth!! What's your reggie?



S-curl as a daily moisturizer (mmm juice ), seal with hemp seed/coconut oil mix, bunning as a protective style. I wear my hair up *all *the time. Very little direct heat (only flat ironed 5 times this year) which I probably won't need to do anymore now that I've learned how to rollerset. Wash weekly with a moisturizing shampoo (kenra or nexxus are my faves), DC overnight with aforementioned oils mixed in with moisturizing conditioner. If my hair's feeling a bit mushy I do an Aphogee protein treatment, that's usually once every 4-6 weeks. I relaxed twice this year with Mizani butter blends for fine hair.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful progress.


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping................






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 18, 2010)

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35243503][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/243/503/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]
cut my hair in a bob back in march. i'm quite pleased with my progress so far.
this is all on blowdried hair. 
here are some flat-ironed comparisons:












sorry if that's too many pics.


----------



## mzlatisha (Dec 18, 2010)

currently I am about mid back longer then this photo I have in my siggy.
It has grown in quite a bit I will update soon but I am sooo lazy..plus I may cut it a bit...


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 18, 2010)

You ladies have had fantastic growth this year!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> [url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35243503][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/243/503/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]
> cut my hair in a bob back in march. i'm quite pleased with my progress so far.
> this is all on blowdried hair.
> here are some flat-ironed comparisons:
> ...



Great Growth...Congrats..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...


amazing growth


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...




Your progress is phenomenal! with that progress rate you'll be BSB soon


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...



 on reaching your goals!!!! Your hair looks good!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> [url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35243503][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/243/503/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]
> cut my hair in a bob back in march. i'm quite pleased with my progress so far.
> this is all on blowdried hair.
> here are some flat-ironed comparisons:
> ...



NEVER too many pics!!! Your hair has progressed wonderfully! You'll be back to APL by mid-year!!! And your ends


----------



## Kimgirl50 (Dec 18, 2010)

omgawsh. amazing ! im new, i just got to shoulder length from a bc last feb.  aiming for that apl.
posting once i find my sd card.
wish me luck


----------



## mmeadows1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is my progress in 2010. I had a major setback at the end of 2009 and did another big Chop in Feb 2010. First pic. ( Please ignore clip in center of my head ) 


This is my Hair in Late November.


I am very happy with my progress. I can't believe how much I retained this year. Go protective styling. 

Background. I have natural 4b Hair. I started doing QOD Gold BKT treatments this year.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 18, 2010)

My goal for 2010 was to make classic length and I'm not there yet.

January 2010:






December 2010:





I guess I'm considered butt length now.  For 2011 I'd like to reach knee length.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ now who's gonna follow that gorgeousness!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Also posted in APL2010,
> December 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congrats Evo, looks like you retained a lot of your growth this year. Way ta go girlie!


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 18, 2010)

No fresh relaxer pics for the end of the year, sorry...

January 2010 (fresh relaxer):





December 2010 (2 months post):





January 2010 (fresh relaxer):





November 2010 (1 month post):





Hair is getting longer, but thinner.  Too much manipulation, too many ponytails, not enough rollersetting.  Going under wigs/weave for a while.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow, everyone so far did great with their hair. Keep the pics coming! They are my inspiration and motivation to keep going on this hair journey of mine.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 18, 2010)

Dec 2009 vs Dec 2010




























I would love to be APL (stretched) in 2011 (June maybe). I may stop there depending on where my hair falls in her curly aka nappy state.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm too disappointed in my progress to post a picture. 

My 2011 goal is to retain a minimum of 5 inches and be full hip length. After that I'm just maintaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 18, 2010)

this thread is giving me SO MUCH inspiration!! 
i don't have much progress cause i was so scissor happy at the beginning of my hair journey, but my siggie is a years worth of growth 

can't wait til march for my length check  *crossing fingers*


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm too disappointed in my progress to post a picture.
> 
> My 2011 goal is to retain a minimum of 5 inches and be full hip length. After that I'm just maintaining.
> 
> ...


 
Cosigning! But congratulations to everyone and keep up the good work.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 18, 2010)

this is all i could think of to post, since i wanna save some stuff for my own update thread. too bad i couldn't find a straight pic for comparison. ♥


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^Wonderful progress vainღ♥♡jane!!! I  your hair!


----------



## winona (Dec 19, 2010)

Great progress ladies I will be posting in 2 weeks


----------



## Mystic (Dec 19, 2010)

2010 was a good year for me.  I made *APL (12/2010) *from a little below *neck length (12/2009)* and my hair has definitely thickened up a bit so I am pleased.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 19, 2010)

Transitioned from August-March, This was after a cut in February
[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/Comparison/003-1.jpg[/IMG]

March BC
[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/BC%20March%202010/023-1.jpg[/IMG]

Today





Today
[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/Comparison/204.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mystic (Dec 19, 2010)

Your natural hair is sooo thick!  Love it!



Damaged but not out said:


> Transitioned from August-March, This was after a cut in February
> [IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/Comparison/003-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> March BC
> ...


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^ thank you! I believe that was my first LHCF hair compliment, i'm doing a happy dance!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2010)

this is where my hair is at right now! you have great growth!


SimJam said:


> Nov 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 19, 2010)

Today is Dec. 19, 2010 Ladies.......

That means 12 more days to get all the growth you can get for 2010

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

@Damagedbutnotout  on your BC!!! All that hair!!!!


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 19, 2010)

I LOVE this thread. It's so nice to see the ladies who don't post individual progress threads popping up and showing us all that HAIR! Thanks ladies!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 19, 2010)

pardon me..


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 19, 2010)

okay. let's try this again. i didn't make as much progress as i wanted, but here it is. i'm sorry that the pictures aren't more clear. i should've put a camera on my Christmas list. 

(*please don't quote pictures. thanks*)

donut bun from november 2010. i just discovered these. all late but i love it just the same. 






this is how i usually wear my hair courtesy of caruso steam rollers: 





another bun december 2010 - i just started bunning:





length check sometime in september 2010 before relaxer. i'm probably 8 or 9 weeks post: 





october 2010 length check after relaxer. my hair isn't combed at the bottom, i promise i don't walk around with scraggly ends!





i didn't meet my goal this year because i had did 5 trims. i don't know why. and then i had some breakageerplexed BUT i plan to moisturize more frequently between washes and use my scarf every.single.night. i got lazy.

thanks for looking! sorry again for the resizing mishap earlier.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Progress everyone...See you in 2011 for the next years updates...

More Pictures...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres my progress for 2010. I went from above APL to BSL, I'm happy 

January 2010





December 2010






ETA: My length prediction for 2011 is FULL midback length. 
I have exactly 6 inches until waist length so that is also possible


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 19, 2010)

Great progress ladies!!!


----------



## Hairness (Dec 19, 2010)

Simply beautiful...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

@blessedandlucky @AlliCat: Phenomenal growth and progress


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 20, 2010)

@blessedandlucky I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair!!!  It is shiny and gorgeous and that bun.... ahh let me stop drooling.

Great job everyone...this is my favorite thread....it makes me feel like I'm can have my hair swinging past my waist one day


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 20, 2010)

pattyr5 said:


> @blessedandlucky I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair!!!  It is shiny and gorgeous and that bun.... ahh let me stop drooling.
> 
> Great job everyone...this is my favorite thread....it makes me feel like I'm can have my hair swinging past my waist one day



thank you so much! i really appreciate it!

happy growing!


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just adding to the thread (hey, I'm on vacay w/ nothing to do so sorry if you've seen these already lol)


Pic on the left is from December 2009
Pic on the right is from December 2010


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 20, 2010)

@shasha8685  - you retained a lot this year! your hair is beautiful, nice ends and it looks thick and healthy. 

loving this thread - keep it coming ladies. i'm home on vacation too!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

@Sasha, I posted in the APL thread about your hair- WONDERFUL progress! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 20, 2010)

Loving this thread...!!!


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 20, 2010)

Back after having beaucoup problems resubbing 

Hey - it's about the quality of the progress not the quality of the pics, right? 

I wasn't much into taking alot of comparison pics and the end of last year and this entire year but I think you can still see progress between the stretched piece of rollerset hair in 2009 and the straightened hair pics of 2010?   (hair is not freshly straightened and very oily from EVO )


Hope so hehe.

12.2009:






12.2010:







Congratulations on the fabulous progress ladies!!


----------



## diadall (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow!  How do you spell thatissomeamazinghair?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow wow wow!!!   ow.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay this thread has gone into gorgeous hair overload and I am loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Back after having beaucoup problems resubbing
> 
> Hey - it's about the quality of the progress not the quality of the pics, right?
> 
> ...



@LynnieB   NOW, the fun begins!!!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 20, 2010)

This was taken in May




This was in November




April




November




Wash n Go in April





Braid out in my signature...taken last week


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2010)

Feb 2010





April 2010- cut off BKT









Dec 20 2010


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^^Another one makes APL!!!  danigurl18...you made a COMEBACK!!! On to MBL 2011!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Back after having beaucoup problems resubbing
> 
> Hey - it's about the quality of the progress not the quality of the pics, right?
> 
> ...



Congrats...You & your hair ROCK! Thickness to die for..You Grow LynnieB


See you in the crackin length challenge...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Charlie555 (Dec 20, 2010)

December 25, 2009






April 3, 2010






December 18, 2010







I can't wait to see what 2011 brings  hopefully MBL.....


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2010)

To be honest I really wish I grew and retained a lot more in 2010. I didn't make apl, as planned. I want to get apl, then bsl in 2011.

first salon visit as natural oct 31, 2009 vs 2nd salon visit oct 31, 2010








dates on pic





Dec 19, 2010: Side





Dec 19, 2010: Back


----------



## Deshun (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 21, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Back after having beaucoup problems resubbing
> 
> Hey - it's about the quality of the progress not the quality of the pics, right?
> 
> ...


 
She think she cute...........


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 21, 2010)

The first picture was 8/25/2009-

The second picture is my hair as of 12/21/2010 my last touch up of the year.

By 12/31/2011- I will be full BSL...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 21, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> The first picture was 8/25/2009-
> 
> The second picture is my hair as of 12/21/2010 my last touch up of the year.
> 
> By 12/31/2011- I will be full BSL...



Dear Santa,

I have been a very good girl.   Please give me this hair for Christmas!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 21, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Just adding to the thread (hey, I'm on vacay w/ nothing to do so sorry if you've seen these already lol)
> 
> 
> Pic on the left is from December 2009
> Pic on the right is from December 2010



Wiping my eyes........ did you grow from NL to APL in a year?  Awesome! What was your regimen.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 21, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I have been a very good girl. Please give me this hair for Christmas!


 

Aww.... Thank you. You/can and will have it...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 21, 2010)

Mystic said:


> 2010 was a good year for me.  I made *APL (12/2010) *from a little below *neck length (12/2009)* and my hair has definitely thickened up a bit so I am pleased.



and you thought you were a slow grower?


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 22, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> She think she cute...........



Not even Fine 4s.   My eyebrows are looking kindof sasquatch-unibrow-ish-esque atm. 

HHG!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Not even Fine 4s.   My eyebrows are looking kindof sasquatch-unibrow-ish-esque atm.
> 
> HHG!!



Bwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## lijm83 (Dec 22, 2010)

I BC on march 22nd to this (barely nl in the back 7.5 inch removed from apl):






On december 15th i had this:






Checked my length on december 7th and I'm 0.5 inch removed from apl (in the back that is)





ETA: My goal for 2011 is BSL.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 22, 2010)

i see everyone has had some progress this year & even if you had a setback, you should know that your hair as a comeback for it.... happy holidays & happy growing ladies!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 22, 2010)

January, 2010, transitioning





May, 2010, transition





June, 2010, BC'd









December 2010, 6 months natural


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Look at your gorgeous curly puff.


----------



## hannan (Dec 22, 2010)

That red is gorgeous! Great progress


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 22, 2010)

From Feb 2009 til Dec 2010.


----------



## Cocoamoco (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's my growth for the past year. The comparison shots side by side are from sep 09 and sep 10. The last pic is from Dec 2010.


----------



## jamoca5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, I didn't take any progress pics, but 2010 was a huge year for me. On June 4th, I BC'd! 

2011 will be an even bigger year. 1) because I'm graduating and turning 18 in June and starting college in the fall and 2) I will reach APL. I hope.


----------



## cottoncoily (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is my progress. I hope to be full MBL by in 2011, hopefully by my 3rd year nappyversary in June. The tail of my hair is reaching for BSL but I need a deep trim that would probably set me back to full APL. I'm debating if I should wait until it gets longer to trim or not. First pic is December 2008, second is September 2009 and the last one is today.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 23, 2010)

I joined LHCF in fall 2009 and was shoulder length. I was just past SL by Jan and am now BSB.  I am confident that I will be full MBL with healthy ends this time next year (Lord, willing) 

January 2010

[IMG]http://i56.tinypic.com/2uyt4kx.jpg[/IMG]



May 2010

[IMG]http://i52.tinypic.com/25oukoz.jpg[/IMG]



December 2010

[IMG]http://i51.tinypic.com/2e5pnie.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 23, 2010)

December 2009






December 2010





I'm pretty happy with my progress for the year. I didn't really make my goal of BSL because my ends were in need of a trim, but that's okay. 
For next year, I'm going to concentrate on trimming my pre-LHCF ends and would like to have full and healthy MBL hair.
And a skinnier body.


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> From Feb 2009 til Dec 2010.



Great Progress! You have beautiful little girls Too!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2010)

Lita said:


> Great Progress! You have beautiful little girls Too!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thanks Lita.
I never feel like I have any progress b/c I always wear my hair up and out of the way. It was nice to get a peek!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 23, 2010)

Believe it or not, I am a slow grower, lol.  Some years I barely get 2.5-3" for the entire year but this year I started a new regimen that I stick with every single week and it helped me to get to APL.  Unlike others who seem to get the _average _6" of growth per year naturally, I have to work at it daily, weekly and consistently, and that is what paid off for me this year. 



jamaicalovely said:


> and you thought you were a slow grower?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> From Feb 2009 til Dec 2010.



@wavezncurlz:  LOVELY!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

@LovelyNaps26 @ChaosButterfly    Absolutely great progress!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 23, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I joined LHCF in fall 2009 and was shoulder length. I was just past SL by Jan and am now BSB.  I am confident that I will be full MBL with healthy ends this time next year (Lord, willing)
> 
> January 2010
> 
> ...


 
But what, but how?Where is your regime? What was your secret?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @wavezncurlz:  LOVELY!!!



Janet' do you have an update? I love your siggie picture - you look so happy.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Janet' do you have an update? I love your siggie picture - you look so happy.



Bwahahahaha!!!!   I will be "revealing" Dec 31, 2010 at 11:59 pm...Girl, I need every single day, hour, and minute to help me reach my short-term goal of MBL--Send me some fairy dust please!!!  ...No, seriously... 

Lol...I'm a pretty happy person- that was at a wedding in October in Chicago (I was a bridesmaid)


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 23, 2010)

I actually started my HHJ this year!

In january i decided that i wanted to transition to being natural

i then went on to transition untill july (i had transitions for the better part of 7 months)i did LOTS of protective styling( i.e. buns, ponytails, bantu knot outs.

then i bc'd in july and have been rocking my curly hair ever since. Right now i'm about 5 month post bc. 

I hope next year is as eventful hairwise as 2010 was.


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 23, 2010)

here is mine:

1st& 2nd  pic was in april when i got my hair cut to sl
3rd pic is from sunday when i got my touch up


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2010)

Loving all the progress pictures LADIES....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Jrsmith (Dec 23, 2010)

First pic dec 22,2009 (last relaxer)
Second pic dec 23, 2010 (1 year post..transitioning) 
Goal APL by April/June


----------



## Jrsmith (Dec 24, 2010)

Luckygirl81 said:


> here is mine:
> 
> 1st& 2nd  pic was in april when i got my hair cut to sl
> 3rd pic is from sunday when i got my touch up




Amazing growth!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 24, 2010)

Lita said:


> Loving all the progress pictures LADIES....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 
And there are some pretty ladies on this site!


----------



## SilkySwag (Dec 24, 2010)

I love this thread. I don't have any straight pics from last December so I'll compare the curls.
Dec. '09




Dec. '10




May '10




Dec. '10





I'm hoping for MBL in 2011!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 24, 2010)

SilkySwag said:


> I love this thread. I don't have any straight pics from last December so I'll compare the curls.
> Dec. '09
> 
> 
> ...




gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgus! regi regi!


----------



## SilkySwag (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you. My regi is pretty simple because I'm lazy. 
DC once a week and moisturize and seal daily.
I only wear protective and low manipulation styles and I use heat maybe 3-4 times a year.
I'm not married to any products.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

@Silkyswag @Jrsmith  Great progress!!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ladies, congratulations! You all have made such wonderful progress.  This thread reminds me that I need to a a better job of taking pictures and documenting my hair growth.  Hopefully that will help stave off the "my hair isn't growing" feelings.  

Again, congratulations!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 24, 2010)

i really need to get on it. Not pleased with my progress at all.. 
(lol, tho I was excited a month ago)
These threads always do this to me.


----------



## kvic (Dec 24, 2010)

I just started taking pictures so the earliest I have is August. I'm straightening my hair today and I thought I should take some wet comparison pictures. I recently got a trim to get rid of some weak looking ends. I'm 15 months post by the way. 'm hoping to be at least bsl or more. I'm about 5 feet 3 inches. I may post my straightened hair after i finish.

1. August 2010
2. December 2010
3. December 2010
4. Side shot right August 2010
5. Side shot right side December 2010

*also posted in 2011 transitioners thread


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 24, 2010)

This pic was taken on 12-27-09, I shaved my head myself as you can see :  





On Thanksgiving day 2010 (twist out):







This is me yesterday 12-23-10:







And these bad boyz right here are shrunken


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^^  Now that's some progress!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

I decided that I no longer wanted to relax in March which made me google how to take care of natural hair. I found LHCF and started on my HHJ and transitioning. 

This is the first length picture I ever took back in May.





Then on July 2nd a SHS gave me a "trim"





Here is my NG as of June sometime





Here is my NG as of today





And finally here is my length as of today





I'm happy and excited for next year. HHG!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

@Miryoku your hair is grow, grow, growing!!!!


----------



## An_gell (Dec 24, 2010)

Okay, so I got some growth but didn't make APL like I wanted to.  I was disappointed when I flat ironed and realized that I wasn't even close.  When I compared the hair pic from Apr (first pic) to now it made me feel alot better.  Pictures say alot, so I can say that I am proud of the growth that I did gain from Apr when I discovered LHCF to Dec.  I had alot of broken hair and it was uneven on one side as you can see in the before pic.  I was using heat like twice a week and just had lots of damage.  My hair is a lot healthy and just over all in a better condition.  I can say this though, my hair is the longest its ever been in my life and that's the truth so I'm happy with that and look forward to the progress to be made in 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

An_gell said:


> Okay, so I got some growth but didn't make APL like I wanted to.  I was disappointed when I flat ironed and realized that I wasn't even close.  When I compared the hair pic from Apr (first pic) to now it made me feel alot better.  Pictures say alot, so I can say that I am proud of the growth that I did gain from Apr when I discovered LHCF to Dec.  I had alot of broken hair and it was uneven on one side as you can see in the before pic.  I was using heat like twice a week and just had lots of damage.  My hair is a lot healthy and just over all in a better condition.  I can say this though, my hair is the longest its ever been in my life and that's the truth so I'm happy with that and look forward to the progress to be made in 2011.



That's the spirit    on the progress that you have made!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 24, 2010)

Dec 09




Dec 10




Not a lot of length gained......I plan to make full BSL sometime in 2011.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 24, 2010)

This is the update of my hair this year.  I am happy with my growth .  I want to be APL next year at this time.  I am trying to used less heat next year.  

Results:


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 25, 2010)

I really only have a 6 month comparison pic since I didn't take many hair pics in the beginning of 2010. I'm almost 18 months into my transition and there has definitely been some breakage, but overall I'm happy with my progress. For 2011, I plan on chopping around May or June so I'm guessing by then I'll be past BSL. I won't chop until my natural hair is APL (unless all my relaxed ends break off )

*CLICK TO ENLARGE PICS _ETA: MY CUT FROM EARLY '09 

_


----------



## Etherealsmile (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your progress pics ladies, you all have such beautiful heads of hair


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 25, 2010)

You made great progress between may and october! Wow!  





KenyaDoll said:


> Here is my one year progress pics(the thumbnails are small so just click to enlarge)...and my prediction for next year is full BSL/grazing MBL.
> 
> Edited to change the May pic and add prediction...





Sent from my SPH-P100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 25, 2010)

This thread, is so inspiring, all of you ladies have made such great progress.

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 25, 2010)

i absolutely will make APL next year (doing the KT standing in the shower stretch)..... or shave this iiiish off:-/


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 26, 2010)

MORE HAIR, MORE HAIR, MORE HAIR PROGRESS PICTURES NOW : ) 

This is a great thread ladies, let's keep the pictures coming.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 26, 2010)

my progress is in my siggy but ill put it here too just in case my siggy changes anytime soon
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35272143]
	

[/URL]


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally took progress pics. I straightened my hair for the holidays (and got some bangs as well) but I just did my length check today.

Nov 2009 (in Dec I was in a bad car accident, so no pics like I intended)










Dec 2010


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty excited with this year's progress. My hair is only about 2 inches longer than it was last year at this time, but because I was given a ridiculous and unrequested cut of 3.5-4 inches I actually did get 6 inches of growth. 

By this time next year, I would like to be or grazing TL, which is now 5 inches away. The top layers of my hair will hopefully have reached waistlength, they are at BSL right now. I should hit HL in the next two or three months and around that time I want to give myself one good cut using Feye's method. No more salons.

The following are pics from Mar, when I got the cut, to now:


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

my progress is based on a three month period. It does not look a lot but im very very happy. Im certain that i will be APL come Dec 2011.
Start pic oct 2010






Nov 2010





dec 2010- im grazing SL


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jrsmith said:


> Amazing growth!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow - some gorgeous hair in here.

Placeholder for my progress.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great progress ladies.  Here are my progress shots.  The first is from December 2008 when I first joined LHCF.  The second is from March 2009.  The third is from December 2009.  The fourth is from December 2010.  And the fifth is from December 2010.
By this time next year,  I hope to be full MBL.

The first picture was the longest my hair had ever been prior to joining LHCF.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I'm pretty excited with this year's progress. My hair is only about 2 inches longer than it was last year at this time, but because I was given a ridiculous and unrequested cut of 3.5-4 inches I actually did get 6 inches of growth.
> 
> By this time next year, I would like to be or grazing TL, which is now 5 inches away. The top layers of my hair will hopefully have reached waistlength, they are at BSL right now. I should hit HL in the next two or three months and around that time I want to give myself one good cut using Feye's method. No more salons.
> 
> The following are pics from Mar, when I got the cut, to now:



Wonderful progress!!!!  



lilsparkle825 said:


> I finally took progress pics. I straightened my hair for the holidays (and got some bangs as well) but I just did my length check today.
> 
> Nov 2009 (in Dec I was in a bad car accident, so no pics like I intended)
> 
> ...



Very nice!!!


----------



## onemoretry (Dec 27, 2010)

You ladies are very inspiring! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks to all the ladies who have shared and will share.  I wish you all the very best in the new year.
I had some rough setbacks this year and have decided to let those old pre-LHCF ends go once and for all.  I am getting a lot of much needed inspiration from you ladies here and am sure that what ever I gain next year will be for the best.  
God Bless


----------



## Superfly Sister (Dec 27, 2010)

Wonderful progress ladies! *applauds* well done, you're all so inspiring


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 27, 2010)

Excellent progress ladies!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Dec 27, 2010)

Great progress ladies!  I am inspired. 
Looking forward to what 2011 have in store.

HHG!!!

Bobbie


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## thaidreams (Dec 27, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I'm pretty excited with this year's progress. My hair is only about 2 inches longer than it was last year at this time, but because I was given a ridiculous and unrequested cut of 3.5-4 inches I actually did get 6 inches of growth.
> 
> By this time next year, I would like to be or grazing TL, which is now 5 inches away. The top layers of my hair will hopefully have reached waistlength, they are at BSL right now. I should hit HL in the next two or three months and around that time I want to give myself one good cut using Feye's method. No more salons.
> 
> The following are pics from Mar, when I got the cut, to now:



OMG, your hair made me do a double take!!! Please keep us posted on how the Feye's method works out for you because I've got to learn to trim my own ends in 2011!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 27, 2010)

SilkySwag said:


> I love this thread. I don't have any straight pics from last December so I'll compare the curls.
> Dec. '09
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!!!  So thick. So beautiful!  Just breathtaking!


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Dec 27, 2010)

you ladies hair look awesome


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^Your weave is lovely!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2010)

Good job...EVERY-One!








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 31, 2010)

I know 2010 is almost over but I finally relaxed a few days after Christmas so here's my 2010 progress...
11/09




12/10




I know my hair is very uneven but that's how it grows . I'm trying not to trim until I reach my final goal of WL hopefully in 2011.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2010)

Now all these lovely progress pics is just making me . Wipes eyes, i'm so happy for y'all, wish i had something to contribute but 2011 will be different. Congrats again my sisters and i wish that we all can retain 6" of growth so there'll be even a bigger better thread for Dec, 31st 2011. HHG all!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 31, 2010)

My first progress post.

BC in June 2010, but the pic is from July 2010. 

2nd pic from December 2010. So 5 months of growth using wigs. 

I want the front of my hair to be at my chin by this time next year, December 2011. Let's do it!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 31, 2010)

You ladies did wonderful this year!!! Congratulations to each and every one of you .


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 31, 2010)

i can't wait to catch you ladies next year!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are my progress pics from this year...

1st Pic: Where I started from Nov 09
2nd Pic: March 2010
3rd Pic: May 2010
4th Pic: July 2010
5th Pic: Dec 2010

I didn't reach my goal of MBL, but I know that I'll be there in a few months...I know that my color played a role in my retention, but I can't cry over spilled milk. All in all, I'm happy with everything this past year!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^^i was definitely about to start a "janet' is playin games" thread!
HAD US WAITIN ALL LATE!!!
LOL its gorgeous!!! Middleback length by March, definitely


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

i was trying to find a good pic but i'm having trouble but you can see my new growth in a years time  in Oct '09 it was el and in Oct '10 it was sl 

predictions - full hl


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Here are my progress pics from this year...
> 
> 1st Pic: Where I started from Nov 09
> 2nd Pic: March 2010
> ...



WOOOT WOOOOT!!!!!  i've been waiting on this sis!!!!  i may have to call you up for a great *colorist *!!!!!

your length is gorgeous.... love you, *2011* i'm on your tail!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

brg240 said:


> i was trying to find a good pic but i'm having trouble but you can see my new growth in a years time  in Oct '09 it was el and in Oct '10 it was sl
> 
> predictions - full hl



umma need you to not get this thread locked with your pretty ARSE hair
ridic!!!!  about to make me say all kinds of curse words up in here!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 1, 2011)

My 2011 goals are APL by my 1-year nappiversary (May 31/June 1), & BSB by Dec 2011

My progress is in my current siggy, but for historical records, I'll post them here too:


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^^^ this is the most growth i've seen in less than 1 year ever!!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> umma need you to not get this thread locked with your pretty ARSE hair
> ridic!!!!  about to make me say all kinds of curse words up in here!



aww thanks

bride91501 you have amazing growth! you will definitely make your goals


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2011)

deleted deleted


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

2010 Progress in my siggy. Hoping for hl 2011 and maintaining.


----------



## Jrsmith (Jan 2, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Here are my progress pics from this year...
> 
> 1st Pic: Where I started from Nov 09
> 2nd Pic: March 2010
> ...




Janet, you are such an inspiration  and encouragement here on the forum. Great growth in 2010. Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!!   HHJ!!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 2, 2011)

I mostly stay in lurk mode but I decided to come out of hiding to post in this thread.

*The first picture is about a month after my Big Chop in March 2010 and the last 3 are my natural hair some what straightened about 3 days ago.*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 2, 2011)

teysmith said:


> I mostly stay in lurk mode but I decided to come out of hiding to post in this thread.
> 
> *The first picture is my Big Chop in March 09 and the last two are my natural hair some what straightened about 3 days ago.*


what a beautiful lurker!!!!!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 2, 2011)

Transitioning and using minimal heat so don't have a length check picture from end of 2009. But here are two comparison pictures - 12/09 damp hair (6 months post) and 1/1/11 damp hair (18 months post). My hair goal for end of 2011: shortest layer of NG at SL unstretched


----------



## My Friend (Jan 2, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Here are my progress pics from this year...
> 
> 1st Pic: Where I started from Nov 09
> 2nd Pic: March 2010
> ...



I love your color.


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 3, 2011)

I already posted my progress in the 2010 sulfur thread, but here it is again. Hopefully I can hit BSL by april, MBL by August, and WL by Dec 2011


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2011)

Loving everyone's progress it's very beautiful and inspirational. I esp like Janet's progress after all i've been searching in every thread she u post in for an update of your hair since u're so kind in congratulating everyone. Your highlights are eyepopingly georgeous and you wear it quite well. Congrats again every 1 and i hope we'll reach all reach longer lengths for 2011!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think we have the same progress rate. I bced last day of May and by Dec I was just almost grazing my shoulder. Happy growing in 2011. [

QUOTE=LuvlyRain3;12474285]my progress is in my siggy but ill put it here too just in case my siggy changes anytime soon


[/QUOTE]


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 4, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> I think we have the same progress rate. I bced last day of May and by Dec I was just almost grazing my shoulder. Happy growing in 2011. [
> 
> QUOTE=LuvlyRain3;12474285]my progress is in my siggy but ill put it here too just in case my siggy changes anytime soon


[/QUOTE]

awwwww  snap!!!!  fast growth


----------



## Janet' (Jan 4, 2011)

Jrsmith said:


> Janet, you are such an inspiration  and encouragement here on the forum. Great growth in 2010. Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!!   HHJ!!



Thank you so much!!!



teysmith said:


> I mostly stay in lurk mode but I decided to come out of hiding to post in this thread.
> 
> *The first picture is about a month after my Big Chop in March 2010 and the last 3 are my natural hair some what straightened about 3 days ago.*



I remember when you BC'ed...your hair is progressing nicely!  



My Friend said:


> I love your color.



Thank you so much!



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Loving everyone's progress it's very beautiful and inspirational. I esp like Janet's progress after all i've been searching in every thread she u post in for an update of your hair since u're so kind in congratulating everyone. Your highlights are eyepopingly georgeous and you wear it quite well. Congrats again every 1 and i hope we'll reach all reach longer lengths for 2011!



You ladies are so sweet!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> I think we have the same progress rate. I bced last day of May and by Dec I was just almost grazing my shoulder. Happy growing in 2011. [
> 
> QUOTE=LuvlyRain3;12474285]my progress is in my siggy but ill put it here too just in case my siggy changes anytime soon


[/QUOTE]

It's kinda crazy because I really used to think that my hair didn't grow. I think I can make sl by june.full sl by the end of the summer.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I'm late but wanted to post a few of my comparisons here.  Overall I'm pretty happy with were I'm going.

1st is a comparison of my starting pic Feb 08 and July 09


2nd is Jan of 2010


3rd is Jan 2011


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 14, 2011)

beautiful retention!!!!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 14, 2011)

well done ladies


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful growth ladies!!!
My progress is in my siggy


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's my contribution
2010 progress attached and in my siggie. My 2011 goal is full MBL by December.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to everyone on your progress. Everyone hair looks amazing and best wishes for 2011.

I started my HHJ in Jan 2011 with my first relaxer for the year on 1/23/10. Unfortunatly I didn't document with pics until I got my second relaxer in June 2010. I will like to share my progress. I didn't gain much length but I did trim when I relaxed in June and December so I'm happy with my thickness. This year I hope to achieve as much length as possible and make BSL by my next relaxer in May 2011, and MBL by Dec 2011. 

Thank you all - to much to mention - for all the info. 

June 2010 







December 2010


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 6, 2011)

Progress pics from last year to give us inspiration for this year.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 13, 2011)

bump bump bumping


----------



## My Friend (Jan 2, 2012)

Did y'all make your predictions?


----------

